# Bragging Area



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

picked up a 20x vegas game with the lightspeeds back in may.... couple 59x games also


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

When shooting Bowhunter Compound 12 in stabilizer max length fingers no sight no string walking. nfaa/ifaa in Australia on field 28 target 5,4,3 4 arrows at every target the perfact score is 560. I shot field 497 hunter was 502 animal round was 534. 3d aussie style not shore on scoreing in usa we count the first 2 rings the 20 then 18, 16, 2 years ago at the annual aba shot the last day was a 3d shot and its 40 targets and I shot it clean with a barebow/bowhunter compound. And some scoreing systerm on 3d the last 6 shoot 4 of them I shot clean with pin sights and the other 2 I did drop some points. I am now playing freestyle unlimted but have not scored a round yet. At the moment there is no ifaa rang where I am living. My best aba score is 394/398 barbow out of 400x2.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

it fits the all archery section :smile:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I was shooting at 60 yards one day, and my groups were starting to shrink a bit. After a couple shots, there was a funny sound. 
When I got to the target, I had my first robin hood. Hence the username [email protected] 

Nice deer outdoorsman3! Do you know what camera you used?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

50 yards.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

my sgb "small game blunts"


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I was shooting at 60 yards one day, and my groups were starting to shrink a bit. After a couple shots, there was a funny sound.
> When I got to the target, I had my first robin hood. Hence the username [email protected]
> 
> Nice deer outdoorsman3! Do you know what camera you used?


that was a casio EXLIM. it only is 100 bucks and it has amazing features and great quality photos.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice deer outdoorsman3. Big bodied!
Now you just have to that without the big orange dot arhoythunter :wink: and nice blunts!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

That dot was smaller that a quarter.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Shot a 596 with 30X's out of a possible 600 and 60X's. 20 arrows at 40 yards 20 arrows at 30 yards and 20 arrows at 20 yards. Also shot an 80 yard robin hood. Wasn't even close to being a good shot but they still stuck together :teeth:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well I have this pic.. I might have one more of a good shot..


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

fine NATIONAL RECORD of a 701/720 on a Double 50 meter round


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I was shooting at 60 yards one day, and my groups were starting to shrink a bit. After a couple shots, there was a funny sound.
> When I got to the target, I had my first robin hood. Hence the username [email protected]
> 
> Nice deer outdoorsman3! Do you know what camera you used?


lol I thought your name stood for right handed at 60#


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> lol I thought your name stood for right handed at 60#


could be both :wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i might be braggin if aaron likes the ae


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

if the arrows go wheree i tell them then theres a good chance that im guna like it.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Figured I'd post my bowfishing setup.







ain't tested in out yet beside on cans in the yard.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Figured I'd post my bowfishing setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a home made rig Blake? cause that is awesome! the flashlight and stuff. thats what I need


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Na its a zebco 808 on a muzzy reel seat. But now that I think about it I'm gonna find a flash light that I can mount on it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh alright, if you find a flash light to mount tell me haha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright I'll do that.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Duct tape and a maglite, works well

Aaron, she'll do that


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Never mind!


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

:shade:

had it scored at 152 3/8


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Alright i guess ill post mine. a 22 up on a 3-d course and a new OK Field record with a 259.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just got back inside. Shot a 355 outta 360 at 50 meters.  is it wednesday yet?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol, I bet

You'll have to try the ae sometime too, it's real nice with xtr's


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Lol, I bet
> 
> You'll have to try the ae sometime too, it's real nice with xtr's


Do you like them better than the fuels? I've heard a lot of people complain about the fuels vs. Hoyt's other cams.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Can't stand em, but that's the option on the ae... So in getting a set of #2fuels to try


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

arhoythunter - for some reason it wont let me comment with quote but im not saying it wasnt a good shot, cuz it was a great shot. Im just saying the big orange dot gives you a target to aim at on 3-D.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

It was a novelty shoot. You know for money. Except they wasn't doing it that day so I was just shooting at it for the fun of it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sure it's a spot to aim for, so's the 12ring... Still gotta hit it


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> It was a novelty shoot. You know for money. Except they wasn't doing it that day so I was just shooting at it for the fun of it.


Cool. It would of been nice to get some money out of it though.


----------

